# Lost Parents, ferral fledgling.



## synauxcc (Apr 29, 2012)

Actually it may be a "squib" I have not memorized all the pigeon lingo.

Anyways, *the story:
*I spotted a few week old pigeon blundering around outside my apartment. I waited a few hows watching it at a distance and spotted no parent pigeons (or any pigeons for that matter).

So I have taken it in, took it outside a few times and waited, still no indication the parents. It has been a few days. I have been feeding it well (I think anyways, its pooping all over my bathroom!).

It cannot fly, or drink/eat on its own yet. But I imagine judging from its increasing wing strength he/she should be able to fly soon. 

I think it would be cool if I could setup a cage on my porch (albeit a little cramped) and train this little bugger to come back. But from what I have read, if I release it, it is highly likely that it not only may not come back or meet its doom before it can make it back. 

*My question:* 

*So, there are a LOT of pigeons on the roof of where I work. Would it be wise to let it go there and just hope it finds a new mama and papa* (before it becomes willfully dependent on me--right now I don't think it likes me much).

Sorry for rambling on...
Looking forward to some insight 
--Nick

Also in the few days I have had it, its only squeaked probably 10 times, is this normal? The birds that I have seen on YouTube squeak a LOT more.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Nick...releasing the baby on the roof where you work would be a sure demise for the little one. No one would feed him and there is a pecking order in pigeon flock too. Cock birds can be especially brutal to young pigeons and ones that may wonder into their nests may be scalped.
Now once the pigeons eating and drinking on his/her own and flying well, releasing into a feral flock that is supported with food, would be an ideal situation.
I'll post my easy pre-written weaning instructions .
Where are you located?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are those feeding instruction...


You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.
__________________


----------



## synauxcc (Apr 29, 2012)

Charis, I am very glad I did not take any initiative on my own then o_0
I am located at Corpus Christi, Texas (thats south Texas). 

I have been feeding it a lot of peas, but it did not seem to be digesting them well (they were being pooped out in pea-shape-form. 
Went and got some grit, and that seems to have helped (just gave it a little piece of moist bread with the grit smashed into it). I have had it 4 days now and given it grit twice so far (but I am not sure how often to do this). 
Also, based on the droppings, I have tried to diversify a little bread (the grainy-expensive kind) and some corn and peanuts blended together (but I have avoided later due to it being difficult to get that loose stuff down its throat). 
How soon is too soon for feed or pellets?

Thanks for replying so quickly Charis!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Were you giving hard peas or defrosted peas?

I would need to see a picture of the pigeon to tell you how soon it can be weaned. Usually they wean fairly quickly with the pea pooping...with in a day or two. Do you think you are feeding enough?
I wouldn't feed pellets but rather a pigeon seed mix or a dove mix. The bird will never find pellets out there in the wild.


----------



## synauxcc (Apr 29, 2012)

Charis, definitely soft and warm peas. 

I will post a picture later tonight when i get home. 

There are a LOT of droppings, but I have been feeding probably just half your suggestion (15-20peas) 2x a day.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You are on the right track, but a growing baby needs probably 95-120 peas a day.Are the droppings nice a formed?
He probably would do well with some added calcium. Do you have any human grade calcium pills at home? Needs to be the kind with vitamin d3.


----------



## synauxcc (Apr 29, 2012)

Charis, 
I have not been online in a while, but I wanted to update this. 
I have successfully weaned the little bugger to wild bird seed (I have been picking out the sunflower seeds). And I have been giving it grit, water, and vitamins. 

If I can ever find my memory card I will upload some pictures. 

Also, do to a bizarre storm here, I have 3 birds now (an adult pigeon with a bad leg, a baby dove, and the talked about pigeon who I have dubbed "Schizo"). During the storm a tiny greenish bird (I think it was a finch) literally flew in my hands while opening the front door! I let it go the next morning. I found another baby dove with several lacerations the next morning (I am sure that some kids were poking it wasn't helping). That poor little guy did not make it--I suspect internal bleeding.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You have done a great job and I'm glad he's eating on his own.
It would be good if you could add small pop corn, lentils and dried peas, whole or split to the wild bird seed mix. Pigeons need the protein. You can also add chopped raw peanuts.
That is so odd about the little bird flying into your hands. 
Such a shame about the little baby that died. 

What's wrong with the leg on the adult pigeon?

So...you have opened a bird infirmary?


----------

